# Facility fee billing for procedures done by residents



## Shawna Paul (Aug 24, 2010)

Does anyone know if a hospital can billing facility fee (not the professional fee) for procedures that are solely done by residents?


----------



## artorres (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello Shawna Paul, 

Did anyone ever answer your question about whether a hospital could bill the facility fee for procedures or EM services solely performed by a resident with or without an attending physician co-signature?  I too have the same question.


----------

